# Its Nothinz time again!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Each year, once the water starts getting cold and the trout start showing up for the winter pattern.. The best color in my box is PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holographic pink to be exact.

I have found over the last few years, that the best bait for winter time trout on my normal haunts is a pink holographic corky nuthinz. For those of you that have not used a corky nuthinz, they are the corky devil body without the insert. You basically rig them with a jighead like any other soft plastic.

I rig them with an 1/8oz jighead when fishing shallow or wading and rig them with a 1/4 oz jighead when fishing fast moving water, or water between 4 and 8ft deep... Anything deeper i go strait to the 1/2 oz jigheads.. Also, I use only Baad Marine Knotty hooker jigheads.. Best made in my opinion.

Ive been asked by several folks over the last few years how to work nuthinz and its no different than any other soft plastic.

Its winter time, and trout time all over the galveston and sabine area and these fish are HUNGRY for a nice big bait, and Pink is the go to color right now.

To add to the Pinkness of the season, my second choice is a Pink Tidal Surge Maniac mullet... A totally awesome bait with a perfect pink color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can only purchase Corky Nuthinz through Baad marine supplies website. You can also purchase a full line of TTF products, and Tidal Surge products via the website.

www.baadmarinesupply.com

If anyone has any rigging questions, feel free to ask.

Here are just a few pics of the pink nuthinz in action!!!!!!!!!

Capt Thomas


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Here are some pics


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had a few Pm's asking about the nothinz.. They are made by Mirrolure from the original corky devil molds and are sold exclusively through BAAD Marine Supply


----------

